
Ask HN: What sort of SaaS related content do you read? - brilliantcode
hey guys I&#x27;m brainstorming ideas for what to write for my upcoming series of blog&#x2F;podcast posts on starting and launching a bootstrapped SaaS project.<p>Is there a go-to website&#x2F;blog&#x2F;content that you turn to for your SaaS project?<p>My goal is to deliver quality content surrounding any topic you are interested in regarding SaaS.
======
erikrothoff
I don't follow many blogs, but a service super related to SaaS businesses is
ChartMogul ([https://chartmogul.com/](https://chartmogul.com/)). We were
([http://feeder.co](http://feeder.co)) completely blind before them. It's
amazing how much you don't know about your own subscriber base. They do really
good content marketing as well.

------
grantlmiller
A few great resources for SaaS founders (particularly those targeting
enterprise buyers): [http://www.saastr.com](http://www.saastr.com)
[https://hitenism.com](https://hitenism.com)
[http://www.enterprisesales.nyc](http://www.enterprisesales.nyc)
[http://www.heavybit.com/library](http://www.heavybit.com/library)
[https://www.enterpriseready.io](https://www.enterpriseready.io)

~~~
brilliantcode
I wish I knew about these enterprise sales 3 years ago when I was actively
pursuing big brands naively. Having said that I highly doubt an individual
bootstrapping their SaaS can even get a foot in the door with high value
enterprise accounts regardless of how great you are (I'd love to be proven
wrong here). As a Sales Engineer I can see how much of a team effort
enterprise sales is and how resource intensive it is (consuming marketing, biz
dev, product, c-suites).

What can I possibly write or talk about content that's unique that's still
useful to the little guys without an enterprise sales team?

Regardless, those blogs you listed are real gems. Can't wait to clear out my
weekend to dive into those.

Cheers!

